# Corner frame jigs



## netman (Mar 17, 2012)

Does anyone know of a simple way to either make a jig or what type could be bought, that will set holes and ( counter-sink?) Pan head type screws?

These are for 2x4 frames for barn style Dutch doors 4'x4' on top of 4x4.

Right now I am using a different size bits and as you can expect, the holes are not so straight. No! I do not have drill press.


Skill Level _Medium_.....barely

Thank you.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I don't know of a jig, but how about using a bit for a pocket hole jig. It looks like it would be ideal for you according to you PDF drawing.


----------



## netman (Mar 17, 2012)

You know, I have a Kreig Pocket Hole kit ordered. I was not thinking, but the bit(s) come with the whole set up....( we're also redoing the entire inside of the house in pine and cedar planking...that way the cracks look like I put them on purpose ha ha!). Thank you. That bit will work just fine.....aiming the thing will just take some patience.


----------



## Fins59 (Oct 16, 2011)

Could'nt you just use the Kreg Jig to join the 2x4 door frames and plug the pocket holes if they show?
You would probably have a stronger frame.


----------

